# Was haltet ihr vom neuen LFG Tool?



## paradox2412 (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich warte seid mehr als 3 Stunden! auf eine Gruppe. Shard Granitstaub / Wächter

Wie sieht es bei euch aus und was sagt ihr zu dem Tool jetzt wo es Live ist?


----------



## Berserkius (11. Mai 2011)

Der Tool sucht nun mal bis alle Klassen vollkommen sind. Was soll den der Tool deines erachtens machen?! Leute die keine Lust auf Instanzen haben einfach einladen? Der tool vereinfacht einfach das geschreibe das man eine Inze sucht und was man für eine Klasse spielt.





Edit: Finde den Tool Klasse


----------



## Progamer13332 (11. Mai 2011)

naja wenn du ne grp für experten dungeons suchst, da sollte man wohl lieber ne serverinterne grp mit ts nehmen


----------



## Hotwiesel (11. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiss funktioniert das Tool auch - nur - Serverintern also ist es Banane ob Er/Sie Experten- Instanzen gehen will oder nicht. Es dauert in der Tat aktuell arg lang bis man einen Invite zur instanz bekommt, das aber wohl daran liegt das die Spieler: 1. Ihre Handwerks Dinger als "Server First" machen wollen. 2. Viele Spieler halt noch auf Arbeit sind oder das Reallife geniessen und erst zum Abend online kommen^^


----------



## Lari (11. Mai 2011)

Noch ist das Tool serverintern, aber auch total unausgereift.
Es bugged rum, wir konnten keine 5er Gruppe anmelden.
Man kann die Rolle nicht wechseln, während man angemeldet ist.
Wir haben aus der 5er Gruppe eine 3er Gruppe gemacht und die zwei anderen haben sich solo angemeldet. Trotz definitiv allen vorhandenen Klassen in der Warteschlange dauerte es fast 10 Minuten, bis wir einen Invite bekamen.

Und @ Wartezeit: Hab ich vorausgesagt. Das Tool ist sinnlos. Serverübergreifendes Tool wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Azerak (11. Mai 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Der Tool sucht nun mal bis alle Klassen vollkommen sind.


Stimmt so nicht. 


Vorhin 1 Tank, 3 DDs und 1 Supporter gehabt. Funzt noch nicht so ganz 

Der Schaden in den T1 Inis ist wirklich armseelig nun - erinnert an wotlk heros :<


----------



## Mugdol (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit, dass die das LFG-Tool so unfertig veröffentlichen. Ich habe vorhin versucht mich mit meinem Bruder anzumelden, wobei ich auch eine Rolle auswählen konnte. Ihm wurde allerdings eine zugewiesen, die er gar nicht spielen wollte und das obwohl er bei sich DD ausgewählt hatte. Dann bin ich zwei Stunden in der Warteschleife und nichts passiert, obwohl so viele angemeldet waren, dass wir eine Gruppe ohne das Tool gründen konnten (jeder war im LFG-Tool angemeldet).
Ich mein, wenn es nicht fertig ist, dann ist es ja ok, aber so einen unfertigen Müll rauszubringen finde ich unter aller Sau.
Das ist der erste große Kritikpunkt, den ich bei Rift gesehen hab.

PS: Versteht mich nicht falsch: Es geht mir nicht um die Wartezeit, sondern dass das Tool nach zwei Stunden keine Gruppe gefunden hat, ohne das Tool nach ein paar Minuten die Gruppe hingegen voll war.


----------



## Lancegrim (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab eher das Problem damit das ich mich mit meinem Kleriker nur als DD anmelden kann. Selbst wenn ich relogge, Rolle wechsel ect. Nichts hilft das ich mich als Heal oder geschweige denn als Tank anmelden kann.


----------



## Pentu (12. Mai 2011)

Das Tool ist ansich eine gute idee. Aber es scheint mir noch bissel buggy bzw nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein. Da wir normal eh nur intern gehen haben wir gestern morgen mal probiert zu 2 uns anzumelden, aber es passierte 1h nix. Danach haben wir mal auf dem server nachgefragt wer angemeldet ist bzw auch probleme hat. Es waren mehr als genug leute für min 2 grp angemeldet aber bei keinem ging es auf. Wir haben dann alle so invietet. Angemeldet als volle grp nix passiert^^

Hat noch jemand solche Probleme?


----------



## Deadwool (12. Mai 2011)

ich kann mich nicht für T2 Inis anmelden obwohl ich die Anforderungen sowohl als Tank als auch als DD erfülle. Scheint noch etwas bugy zu sein das Tool. Dafür hat sich der GM gleich gemeldet. Das Problem sei bekannt und es werde an einer Lösung gearbeitet... woher sie den Spruch wohl haben


----------



## Kafka (12. Mai 2011)

Mir is das Tool recht wurscht, hab ne nette und lustige Gilde mit der man alles machen kann^^


----------



## Cheyera (12. Mai 2011)

Pentu schrieb:


> Das Tool ist ansich eine gute idee. Aber es scheint mir noch bissel buggy bzw nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein. Da wir normal eh nur intern gehen haben wir gestern morgen mal probiert zu 2 uns anzumelden, aber es passierte 1h nix. Danach haben wir mal auf dem server nachgefragt wer angemeldet ist bzw auch probleme hat. Es waren mehr als genug leute für min 2 grp angemeldet aber bei keinem ging es auf. Wir haben dann alle so invietet. Angemeldet als volle grp nix passiert^^
> 
> Hat noch jemand solche Probleme?



Wenn man sich als volle Gruppe anmeldet klappt es zur Zeit scheinbar überhaupt nicht, entweder wartet man ewig, oder jeder einzelne aus der Gruppe wird in eine andere Random Gruppe gesteckt... 

Der DF scheint also leider noch extrem Buggy zu sein...


----------



## Kronis (12. Mai 2011)

Bisher habe ich auch nach 3 Stunden warten als Barde keinen Invite bekommen :-(


----------



## latosa (12. Mai 2011)

Das kommt immer auf die klasse an denk ich die man spielt ich spiel kleri(heiler oder tank na ja dd könnte auch) längste zeit 5 min kürzeste 58sek (granitstaub).Ich glaube die meistem leute sind nicht flexibel genug , es ist selten das ich schurken in gruppe habe die tanken dd oder unterstützer je nach bedarf machen wollen , man hört immer ne ich bin schurke ich bin dd unt fertig, für mag s gilt das selbe.


----------



## Bordin (12. Mai 2011)

Ok, das LFG Tool ist noch etwas verbuggt das stimmt.

Aber so wie ich Trion einschätze und es bissher verfolgen konnte, werden sie wohl in nähster Zeit ein Update dafür rausbringen, so wie sie es immer machen.


----------



## La Saint (12. Mai 2011)

Vorne weg, ich halte den (serverübergreifenden) Dungeonfinder für ein sinnvolles, und früher oder später sogar für ein notwendiges Tool. Für den Casual selbstverständlich. Gilden und 24/7-Spieler müssen ihn ja nicht benutzen.

Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis es für einzelne Levelbereiche unmöglich sein wird lokal eine Gruppe zu finden. Und zwar wegen der spielbedingten Verschiebung der Serverpopulation zum höheren Level und durch den Spielerrückgang allgemein.

Leider versucht Trion gerade einen Spagat, der zu nichts sinnvollem aber zu starken Schmerzen im Leistenbereich führt. Man will zwei Dinge gleichzeitig erschlagen: eine einfache und schnelle Gruppenfindung und eine effiziente Gruppenzusammenstellung. 

Das mit dem effizient hätte man sich sparen sollen. Diese Entscheidung läßt sich nämlich automatisiert kaum treffen. Man versucht es aber trotzdem und das führt dann zu der unsinnigen Bewertung mittels Minimumlevel, Maximumlevel, vorhandene Skillrollen, getragenes Equipment und verteilte Skillpunkte um festzustellen, ob ein Char für eine Instanz und für eine Aufgabe geeignet ist. Diese Entscheidung hätte man lieber den Spielern überlassen sollen.

Eine so drastische Reglementierung führt nur zu Cookie-Cutter-Skillungen, Must-Have-Equipment und zu unnötigen Unbequehmlichkeiten bei der Gruppensuche. Aber harren wir der Dinge. Wir sind ja gerade erst in der Betaphase des DF. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Mugdol (12. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> .... Aber harren wir der Dinge. Wir sind ja gerade erst in der Betaphase des DF.



Fühlt sicher eher ein wie eine frühe Alpha :S


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2011)

Mugdol schrieb:


> Fühlt sicher eher ein wie eine frühe Alpha :S



Achwas, Konzept-Studie ^^


----------



## La Saint (12. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Achwas, Konzept-Studie ^^


Das trifft es ^^


----------



## Deadwool (14. Mai 2011)

ach ja, hab mein Problem mit dem nicht anmelden können gelöst. Offenbar sind die Anforderungen höher als im Tooltip angegeben. 
Angegeben für T2 als Melee DD ist u.a. 270 Stärke. Jetzt wo ich 378 hab, darf ich rein. Im offiziellen Forum meinte jemand es würde am Grundwert liegen der nicht dazugezählt wird. Der ist aber nur 71. Musste trotzdem rund 30 Stärke mehr haben bis das Schloss verschwand.


----------



## paradox2412 (14. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht das denn mittlerweile bei T1 und T2 Instanzen aus? Unter 50 wartet man, zumindest als DD, elendig lange, mehrere Stunden. Was ich auch nicht verstehe, warum spielt Trion keinen Hotfix auf, wenn sie wissen das Tooltipps falsch angezeigt werden etc.?

Naja, hoffen wir mal auf Besserung.


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2011)

Dann spiel neben dem DD auch einen Heiler oder Tank. Keine Rolle kann ausschließlich einen DD spielen.
Wer Schaden machen will, der muss auch im Tool warten. Denn das wollen die meisten


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

habe bei rift im handelschannel gehört das das lfg tool so sinnvoll wie die versammlungsteine in wow damals waren ? ^^

ich spiel nen tank aber ist meisten nen graus mit den dds besonders den magiern wo schon nen flammenae in die mobs fliegt bevor ich überhaupt aggro aufbauen konnte


----------



## Mugdol (15. Mai 2011)

Also Anfangs hatte ich große Probleme mit dem LFG-Tool. Ich hab nie eine Gruppe gefunden, aber seit heute geht es komischerweise. Finde jetzt nach etwas Zeit immer eine Gruppe.


----------



## D4rki435 (15. Mai 2011)

Bis jez halte ich von dem Tool nicht viel. Auf Felsspitze ( Wächterseite) ergibt sich einfach keine Gruppe^^. Das tool an sich ist keine schlechte Idee.

Aber Serverübergreifend wäre auch nicht toll.


----------



## Ravolos (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es gut. Einziger Minuspunkt : so weit ich weiß noch nicht Shardübergreifend


----------



## Mugdol (15. Mai 2011)

D4rki435 schrieb:


> Bis jez halte ich von dem Tool nicht viel. Auf Felsspitze ( Wächterseite) ergibt sich einfach keine Gruppe^^. Das tool an sich ist keine schlechte Idee.
> 
> Aber Serverübergreifend wäre auch nicht toll.



Ich weiß nicht wie es auf 50 ist, aber in den niedrigeren Stufen sind einfach nicht genug Leute da. Das liegt nichtmals unbedingt an dem Tool, weil wenn ich im Chat versuche eine Gruppe zusammenzustellen, brauche ich auch ewig. (Spiele auch Wächter auf Felsspitze)

Allerdings finde ich es gut, dass das Tool nicht Serverübergreifend ist, weil sonst wird das so enden wie in WoW, wo Leuten einfach die Gruppe verlassen und auf alles Bedarf machen.


----------



## Azddel (15. Mai 2011)

Im Gegenteil. Das ist vielleicht der einzige Pluspunkt dieses Tools.

Ich finde die Automatisierung im Bereich der Gruppensuche eher hinderlich und verwässernd. Wäre doch sicherlich nicht so aufwändig gewesen, ein simples oldschool-LFG-Tool zu basteln, in dem man sich mit seiner Rolle eintragen kann und die Leute sich gegenseitig dann anwhispern. Meiner Meinung nach noch immer die beste und einfachste Lösung.




Edit: Auf Ravolos bezogen.


----------



## Garbage (15. Mai 2011)

also ich bin erst vor kurzem lvl 50 geworden, alos für t1 und t2 instanzen noch zu schlechtes euqip aber für normal dungeons findet sich mal rein gar nix, egal ob dd oder als heiler. nur stundenlang gewartet ohne erfolg  vermutlich auf t1 und t2 niveau etwas besser aber so berauschend wirds wohl auch net sein. im grunde net gute idee, so wie die portsteine in wow damals, die jedoch wohl recht unnütz sein wird da man über den channel bei weitem schneller grp findet bzw. überhaupt grp findet!


----------



## gloob (15. Mai 2011)

auf immerwacht find ich, auch wenn ich mich nur als dd anmelde innert 15-20 minuten ne grp.allerdings ists schon arg buggy,einmal wurde ich in ne normale ini gesteckt obwohl ich für t1 angemeldet war,und für t2 kann ich mich nicht anmelden obwohl ich die werte längst erfüllen würde..naja,ich bin guter dinge , dass trion dieses problem bald behoben hat :-)


----------



## La Saint (16. Mai 2011)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich warte seid mehr als 3 Stunden! auf eine Gruppe. Shard Granitstaub / Wächter
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus und was sagt ihr zu dem Tool jetzt wo es Live ist?



Keine Ahnung, ob das Tool funktioniert. Mit meinen 3 Chars (lvl 19 DD, lvl29 DD und lvl 50 Heal) habe ich am Wochenende trotz mehrfacher Versuche pro Char keine Gruppe finden können. Ok, zumindest mit dem Heiler habe ich nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde pro Versuch gewartet. Längere Kaffeepausen mache ich nun mal nicht und einfach nur so in der Hauptstadt herumstehen betrachte ich als vergeudete Lebenszeit ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

Es wird sicherlich wieder an den Tanks liegen. Jedoch ist eine Wartezeit von über 1h nicht zu akzeptieren, entweder noch am Tool arbeiten oder besser: selber eine Gruppe suchen - macht auch mehr Spass dann


----------



## Dakirah (16. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Tool in der jetztigen Form voll in Ordung. Man kann sich auch als komplette Gruppe für eine Randomini anmelden. Was ich gut finde, da man auch als Gildengruppe die Extrabelohnung abgreifen kann.

Gestern wollte wir Eisengrab machen und haben uns dann unserer 4er Gruppe noch eine DD zuwürfeln lassen. Der kannte die Instanz noch nicht auf Expert, was mich persönlich nicht stört. Erstmal gibs von mir sowieso immer vor jedem Boss eine kurze 2 Zeilenerklärung.

Bisher kann ich als über unser Trottellotto nicht klagen.


----------



## SireS (16. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also ich hab eher das Problem damit das ich mich mit meinem Kleriker nur als DD anmelden kann. Selbst wenn ich relogge, Rolle wechsel ect. Nichts hilft das ich mich als Heal oder geschweige denn als Tank anmelden kann.



hatte ich auch, aber irgendwann (noch am selben Tag) ging es dann..



Kafka schrieb:


> Mir is das Tool recht wurscht, hab ne nette und lustige Gilde mit der man alles machen kann^^



schön, daß du nette leute hast mit denen du zocken kannst, aber vielleicht erzählst du es mal wenn du dein Pausenbrötchen isst, denn hier interessiert es niemand


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus und was sagt ihr zu dem Tool jetzt wo es Live ist?






SireS schrieb:


> schön, daß du nette leute hast mit denen du zocken kannst, aber vielleicht erzählst du es mal wenn du dein Pausenbrötchen isst, denn hier interessiert es niemand



*Pausenbrötchenöhrchenaufsperrdennindiesemthreadgehtesumdiesesthema*


----------



## zwera (16. Mai 2011)

..also _*ICH*_ kann dem tool mal garnichts abgewinnen..

1. Die Inis sind deswegen so einfach geworden... *ICH *finde es schon lächerlich was sie draus gemacht haben...(wotlk inc)
und das für nen browser wo *ICH* teilweise ne stunde drin hänge. und nichts passiert. (dd/supp)

2. wenn du mal dann ENDLICH ne gruppe gefunden hast, haste auf einmal 5 dds drin und keiner hat sich ANGEBLICH als tank angemeldet oder hat ne tank skillung...( auch hier wieder woltk inc)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn *ICH* ne Gruppe suche, mach *ICH* es auf die altmodische art.Keine ahnung warum aber es geht schneller...

*ICH* hoffe echt das Trion da was macht.glaub sonst is das nächste mmo _*"FÜR MICH*_" auch wieder fürn arsch...und *ICH* muss auf Guild Wars 2 hoffen....

..weil dumm in ner Haupstadt rumhängen bis irgend etwas passiert ( Rift event oder sonstwas) hab *ICH* 5 Jahre lang in nem andren mmo gemacht..brauch das net nochmal...

PS.: habe das Subjekt extra groß gemacht damit jeder versteht, das das NUR meine meinung is..bevor wieder gejammer kommt von wegen Fanboy oder sonstwas..(buffed halt)


----------



## vodevil13 (17. Mai 2011)

zwera schrieb:


> ..also _*ICH*_ kann dem tool mal garnichts abgewinnen..
> 
> 1. Die Inis sind deswegen so einfach geworden... *ICH *finde es schon lächerlich was sie draus gemacht haben...(wotlk inc)
> und das für nen browser wo *ICH* teilweise ne stunde drin hänge. und nichts passiert. (dd/supp)
> ...




na ja eines haben sie gemacht ,das man sieht aus was du dich angemeldet hast da geht nix ich geh in de DD skillung und neee ich hab mie ja nit als tank angemeldet ^^ 
aber sonst geb ich dir schon recht ,hab es letztes bei der feen ini gesehn bei den trash kein CC etc einfach rin und fertig is


----------



## myadictivo (18. Mai 2011)

ich hatte es nur mal kurz ausprobiert. 

fand es dumm, dass ich irgendwie nicht sehen konnte wieviele leute / rollen schon besetzt sind bzw bereit stehen. außerdem war ich dann teil einer privaten gruppe (die nur aus mir bestand) und konnte nicht mehr an öffentlichen gruppen teilnehmen.
und aus der warteschlange wurde ich auch entfernt, wenn ich einer kriegsfront beigetreten bin. 
also um nebenbei bißl zu spielen taugt das tool wohl nicht 
zum dumm in der gegend rumstehen und warten bis was passiert wohl schon eher


----------



## Lari (18. Mai 2011)

Mal hoffen, dass sie das Ding mit Hotfix 4 fixen.
Dem Tool kann scheiss egal sein, wie wir mit 5 Mann in eine Instanz wollen. Trotzdem ständig Probleme, dass irgendeine Voraussetzung nicht erfüllt sei. *grml*


----------



## Wuhuu (18. Mai 2011)

zwera schrieb:


> ..also _*ICH*_ kann dem tool mal garnichts abgewinnen..
> 
> 1. Die Inis sind deswegen so einfach geworden... *ICH *finde es schon lächerlich was sie draus gemacht haben...(wotlk inc)
> und das für nen browser wo *ICH* teilweise ne stunde drin hänge. und nichts passiert. (dd/supp)
> ...



Dein Ich kann auch durch meines ersetzt werden.
Die 5er Inis sind seit Patch 1.2 ein Witz. Der Trash war leider auch vorher schon so wie in WotLK, jetzt sind es auch die Bosse. 
Wegen dieser Entwicklung hatte ich mit WoW aufgehört und werde es auch mit Rift machen, wenn sie nicht umdenken.


----------



## Deadwool (18. Mai 2011)

ich weiss nicht recht was ich davon halten soll. Einerseits hasse ich es weil sich die Rücksichtslosigkeit der Leute proportional zum Nutzen des Tools entwickelt. Auf der anderen Seite nutze ich es auch. Ich möchte mich ausrüsten für den Raid. Und nicht immer stehen genügend Spieler in der Gilde zur Verfügung für die Instanzen die ich machen will.


----------



## Slaargh (18. Mai 2011)

Wuhuu schrieb:


> Dein Ich kann auch durch meines ersetzt werden.
> Die 5er Inis sind seit Patch 1.2 ein Witz. Der Trash war leider auch vorher schon so wie in WotLK, jetzt sind es auch die Bosse.
> Wegen dieser Entwicklung hatte ich mit WoW aufgehört und werde es auch mit Rift machen, wenn sie nicht umdenken.



Leider ist das so. Trion Worlds wird auf gar keinen Fall umdenken. So wie es sich abzeichnet haben die eine Liste mit "Was hat die anderen Spiele populärer gemacht" und die arbeiten sie nun ab. Alle vermeindlich "guten" features aus anderen Spielen werden übernommen. Meine Hoffnungen in Rift werden von Patch zu Patch immer mehr zerschlagen.


----------



## pastranora (19. Mai 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Leider ist das so. Trion Worlds wird auf gar keinen Fall umdenken. So wie es sich abzeichnet haben die eine Liste mit "Was hat die anderen Spiele populärer gemacht" und die arbeiten sie nun ab. Alle vermeindlich "guten" features aus anderen Spielen werden übernommen. Meine Hoffnungen in Rift werden von Patch zu Patch immer mehr zerschlagen.



Stimmt da Sie nun auch noch angefanten haben alle möglichen Portale aufzustellen ist das endecken der Welt auch nicht mehr das was es einmal war.


----------



## Roekkvi (19. Mai 2011)

Portale? Hab ich was verpasst?
Und zum Tool kann ich sagen.....was soll daran verbuggt sein? Wenn auf den Servern nunmal nicht genug Leute für eine Instanz anmelden, dann geht nunmal auch nix auf. Außerdem wurde in den Foren usw. kaum bis gar nicht auf das Tool hingewiesen so dass heute immernoch Leute im chat fragen was das ist und ob mal immer so lange wartet usw.
Keiner zwingt euch das Tool zu benutzen  Hat doch vorher immer prima geklappt mit der Suche im Chat, wieso nicht einfach auch mal wieder im Chat suchen?
Ich sehe die Logik nicht darin direkt zu sagen es sei verbuggt wenn zu wenige bis keine Spieler in dem Tool etwas anmelden.


----------



## Wuhuu (19. Mai 2011)

Roekkvi schrieb:


> Und zum Tool kann ich sagen.....was soll daran verbuggt sein? Wenn auf den Servern nunmal nicht genug Leute für eine Instanz anmelden, dann geht nunmal auch nix auf. Außerdem wurde in den Foren usw. kaum bis gar nicht auf das Tool hingewiesen so dass heute immernoch Leute im chat fragen was das ist und ob mal immer so lange wartet usw.
> Keiner zwingt euch das Tool zu benutzen  Hat doch vorher immer prima geklappt mit der Suche im Chat, wieso nicht einfach auch mal wieder im Chat suchen?
> Ich sehe die Logik nicht darin direkt zu sagen es sei verbuggt wenn zu wenige bis keine Spieler in dem Tool etwas anmelden.


Ich hatte mich mal als DD + Unterstützer angemeldet, in der zusammengewürfelten Gruppe gab es dann keinen Heiler...


----------



## La Saint (20. Mai 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> ach ja, hab mein Problem mit dem nicht anmelden können gelöst. Offenbar sind die Anforderungen höher als im Tooltip angegeben.
> Angegeben für T2 als Melee DD ist u.a. 270 Stärke. Jetzt wo ich 378 hab, darf ich rein. Im offiziellen Forum meinte jemand es würde am Grundwert liegen der nicht dazugezählt wird. Der ist aber nur 71. Musste trotzdem rund 30 Stärke mehr haben bis das Schloss verschwand.



Das dürfte dann zu dem gleichen Effekt wie beim Gearscore führen. Dem Equipment-Beautifying. Die Leute tragen für die Gruppensuche nicht ihre Standardausrüstung, sondern sonst eher nutzloses Zeug, das aber ihre Werte zurechtrückt. Vielleicht eine Halskette, die nur Stärke drauf hat. Davon aber reichlich. So ein Zeug gibt es auch in Rift. Ich habe zum Beispiel so eine Halskette mit Weisheit only.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## kushial (23. Mai 2011)

ich hbe aufgrund des tools das bo gekündigt


----------

